# IBM DVI-I PCI-E ThinkCentre Graphics Adapter Not Detected By Windows 7



## HHP2K (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey everyone, 

I have a series of IBM ThinkCentre PC's with Windows 7 Ultimate 32-Bit.

Each machine has an on-board Intel Graphics Adapter, but also has a separate DVI-I PCI-E graphics card that is removable. 

I noticed that when plugging in a second monitor to this separate graphics card, the PC will activate the monitor when going through the BIOS and Windows Startup (the logo screen), but once the OS is loaded, the screen goes blank.

Upon searching for the video card in Windows 7 to diagnose it, I've found that it appears Windows does not even detect that the card exists. 

Nowhere in the Device Manager does it exist - even with "Show Hidden Devices" checked; it is not listed as a 'problem' device, it just simply is not there. I also hit "Scan for Recent Hardware Changes" and that came up with nothing. 

For further confirmation that the OS was not detecting it, I used AIDA32 to detect the card, and it too was unable to find anything. 

Considering the video card does give throughput at BIOS and the OS loading screen, it is clear that it powers on and renders correctly - all cables are in proper working order, and the display works - so it's quite a mystery to me as to why the card is undetectable whatsoever. 

I have included a link here to a simple Aida32 report of the machine: http://bit.ly/L0LXE9

If a larger or more comprehensive report is needed, I can surely provide it. 

Details on the video card itself are scarce. It is manufactured by IBM, it has one DVI-I port, and says on top "DVI-I PCI-E Video Connection ThinkCentre Graphic Adapter". I am unsure of the size and / or GPU, as I have had no access to the card. 

I found a picture of the card, however my card's logo says IBM in place of the Lenovo logo on this one: http://bit.ly/L0m1d4

Is there anything that I'm missing regarding this card? Any help would be greatly appreciated.  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi HHP2K,

Could you please provide the make and model of your PC.


----------



## HHP2K (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Helios19,

I thought that might have been mentioned in the report, but it looks like I was wrong. This is a Lenovo ThinkCentre A55.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Using the following link you should be able to identify what dedicated GPU you have and then you can go from there.

Lenovo Support - Product and Parts (US)


----------



## HHP2K (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi helios19,

Thank you for that link. That's actually going to be able to provide me with several tools for these machines. While it did detect my specific machine (It's actually an M52 Type 8212), the documentation, hardware spec, and driver list for that particular machine does not list this video card anywhere. 

So that is unfortunately not going to help. ): Are there any other methods we could attempt to wake up this video card in the OS and get it running?

You've been a massive help, thank you so much.


----------



## HHP2K (Jun 14, 2006)

Aha! I found the part. Instead of using Lenovo's suggestions, I checked with the A55 series, and found the specific piece. It turns out that it is in now way a GPU: it is simply an adapter that allows you to use a second connection on your onboard video. 

How interesting! Here's the page for it: Lenovo ADD2 DVI-I PCI-e Video Monitor Connector Adapter - Overview

I'm trying to find information as to how to troubleshoot this device. This certainly explains why it is not showing up in the device manager. Let me know if you happen to see anything I don't, helios19. Again, thank you so much for your help.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

You can remove that and replace it with a GPU of your choice if you intend to do graphics intensive work. Do note that adding a dedicated GPU will mean that you will most likely have to replace the PSU aswell to a good quality 550W+ one depending on what GPU you choose.

However for general use and multi-monitor support, that should suffice.


----------



## HHP2K (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi helios19,

Thanks for the advice. I intend to keep this extender, as the machine will likely never be required to do graphics-intensive work. 

The trouble now is getting it to actually show up, which was my issue to begin with. For some reason, despite that the drivers are fully updated, Windows 7 will simply not detect this extender. The specific Intel software designed to use this extender doesn't find it either. I'm not sure what to do. :facepalm:

This is a pretty rare and unique situation, so I certainly understand if you're as lost as I am on this.  But if you have any knowledge as to what might be going wrong, I'd appreciate it. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ah yes, sorry about that. I trailed off topic.

Do you have access to another PC with a PCIe slot to test it in? Or prehaps a working video card that you can replace it with? ...just to test whether it's a bad slot or the extender itself is faulty.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Do the other PC's exhibit the same behaviour or is it just the one?


----------



## HHP2K (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi helios19, Johnny1982, 

I have tested two independent machines with identical hardware specs, and both exhibit the exact same behavior. This is specifically with Windows 7 Ultimate 32-Bit (6.1, Build 7600). 

helios19, I unfortunately do not have a different GPU to plug in to test the slot, but in swapping the cards out, I have detected that the behavior is still the same on both. 

Specifically, the card will show life when the machine is booting (shows the ThinkCentre logo; both screens will be active in BIOS, as well as the Windows Logo load screen), but as soon as Windows is ready to log in, the second screen on the extender card goes black. 

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

This ones got me stumped. I'm not really too sure what it may be! :S


----------



## HHP2K (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for your efforts helios19.  At least I know that the problem is certainly beyond my depth! Knowing that, I will be able to justify removing these cards and installing actual GPU's. 

Thanks again!


----------

